# توريد السكر (Icumsa 45)



## E.n.Mohammad (7 أبريل 2010)

توريد السكر (Icumsa 45)




مقدمة :



نحن مجموعة وجدت لها مكانا تجاريا في مدينة جدة ، نتج عن قرب مدينة جدة من القارة الأفريقية بحيث نغطي جميع البلدان الأفريقية إضافة الى دول مجلس تعاون الخليج .




النشاط التجاري :



استنادا لعلاقاتنا المحلية والدولية التي استثمرناها للعمل بالتجارة الدولية ومنها المواد الغذائية والبترولية والصناعية وخصوصا تجارة السكر .



تمثيل شركات:



نحن نمثل إحدى الشركات المتخصصة ببيع السكر في مدينة دكار – السنغال ، وهذه الشركة قائمة بموجب تفويض مباشر من أحد أكبر مصانع السكر في البرازيل .




هدف الخدمات:



كان هدف المصنع البرازيلي دخول السوق الأفريقي خصوصا وسوق دول الشرق الأوسط عموما ، يوجب تقديم أقل الأسعار المنافسة مما يسهل نجاح هذه التجارة ويدعم دول القارة الأفريقية .



وهكذا تم اختيار دولة السنغال بحكم موقعها الجغرافي في الوسط الغربي الأفريقي مقابل دولة البرازيل ، لتكون محطة لبيع السكر لجميع الدول الأفريقية .



المعاملة:



جميع تعاملنا عبر البنوك بموجب ضمانات وإعتمادات بنكية ، وتطبيق الأنظمة والطرق المتعارف عليها دوليا . 





فرع السكر البرازيلي -- دكار -- السنغال 




bashir-aWy CORPORATION هو فرع لأحد أكبر مصانع السكر البرازيلي، لتوريد وبيع السكر في أفريقيا ، وروسيا ، والشرق الأوسط وغيرها ، موقع هذا المكتب في داكار- السنغال. 



هذا الفرع في مكتب السنغال هو المسؤول ، عن جميع المعاملات وهو بصلة مباشرة مع الشركة المصنعة للسكر في البرازيل. 




جميع وثائق بيع السكر ، (العروض ، والفواتير ، والعقود وما إلى ذلك) يقدمها مكتب السنغال وهو أيضا المسؤول عن معالجة العقود وجميع المسائل المالية من خلال شركة



bashir-aWy CORPORATION والتي تخضع حساباتها البنكية تحت توقيعين .






المورد للسكر البرازيلي (الشريك) له مندوبه وممثله في مكتب داكار وهو السيد/ (أورلاندو كايكسيرينهو)، 





ومحاميه السيد/ (برونو ديسوسا). 






هذين الشخصين هما المسؤلان عن الإشراف على صحية المعاملات والمراسلات فيما بين مكتب السنغال وبين مكاتب مصنع السكر في البرازيل. 






· كل شىء تمت معالجته لتمكين مكتب دكار لإتمام عمليات تسويق السكر على خير ما يرام وبصورة صحيحة وقانونية .






ملاحظة : للجادين فقط ، الراغبين بشراء السكر ، مراسلتي عبر الايمال التالي ​ 
[email protected]

او

[email protected]

او الاتصال بي هاتفيا 

00971501565443


----------



## E.n.Mohammad (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: توريد السكر (Icumsa 45)*

..........................................................................................


----------



## tjarksa (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: توريد السكر (Icumsa 45)*

الله يوفقك بالرزق الحلال يارب .


----------



## E.n.Mohammad (25 أبريل 2010)

*رد: توريد السكر (Icumsa 45)*

..................................................


----------



## aaaaa (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: توريد السكر (Icumsa 45)*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مطلوب شركات او وكلاء او مؤسسات كبيرة لتجهيز سكر برازيلي درجة اولا 45 
يوجد عقد تجهيز سكر برازيلي 45 كميات كبيرة والسعر مغري 
سيكون العقد باسم الشركة المجهزة ونوع العقد ( cif) التسليم الى ميناء ام قصر والفحص في العراق وبعد انتهاء الفحص تسدد (90%) من القيمة 
التعاقد مع وزارة التجارة العراقية باسم الشركة المجهزة ونحن نشارك بالامر ولنا نسبة 
نرجو عدم تضيع وقتنا والجدية والصدق التفاصيل المهمة ذكرتها اذا كان احد لديه استعداد لتجهيز نرجو مراسلتنا او الاتصال 

[email protected]
009647703001749


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ط³ظƒط± (Icumsa 45)*

ذ»رژذ±ذ¾120.8BettBettذ*رƒذ´ذ·رپر‚رƒذ´Chriذ§ذµر€ذ½ذ’ذذ»رŒرپذµذ»رŒAlanSundStilذ§ذµذ؟ر€ذگر€ر‚ذ¸رپر‚ذر‚Gabrذœذذ»ذ¾Elleذ¨ذ¸ذ³ذµ ذںذµر‚ر€1980ذ¸ذ½رپر‚ذڑذ¾رپر‚ذœرƒرپذ¸Lillذ¼ذرپر‚JoseChriذœذµذ»ذµذœذذ؛ذµذڑذذ¼ذµذ¸رپر‚ذ¾ذ؛ذ¸ذ½ذ¾ذ،رƒذ½ذ»1963ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ¢ر€ذ¾ذ½رپر‚ر€ذ¾رƒذ؟ر€ذ ذ±ذ¾ذ»رŒذ“ذذ±ذ¸ذœذ¾ذ½ذEngiSergذ،ر‚ذ¾ر€ذœرچر€ر„JudiThomذڑذ»ذ¸ر„ذ”ر€ذذ±ذگذ؛رپذذذ½ذ³ذ»ذںذµر€ر„ELEGSelaSelaذڑذ¾ذ¶ذ¸ذ²ذ¾ذµذ½Modo Barbذ،ذ¼ذ¸ر€ذ*ذذ؟ذ¾XVIIذ‘ر‹ذ؛ذ¾ذ’ذ¸ذ؛ر‚ذ½ذµذ¸رپVIIIذœذذ»رژذ*ذ¾ذ·ذ¾ذںذذ²ذ»ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµIndeParfFallPlanCharChriذ›ذ¸ذ²ذذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµ ذ²ذ¸ذ´ذذ‍رپر‚ر€ذ‌ذµر„ذ¾ذœذر€ر‡ذ´ذ¾ذ»ذ¶ذ¤ذ»ذرƒرڈذ´ذ¾ذ²ذ“ر€ذذ½ذںر€ذ¾ذ؛MacbGuntذ•ر„ذ¸ذ¼Zoneذ؟ذ¸رپرŒZoneذ‍رپذذ´ZoneZoneذ‘ذرˆذ؛ذگذ‌ذ‍رپ ذ‌ذ¸ذ؛ذ¸ذگر€رپذµZoneZoneZoneZone1857ذ¸رپر‚ذ¾ذ؛رƒذ»رŒZoneNasoZoneWhenرƒر‡ذ¸ر‚Zoneذںذذ¸رپpatiر†ذر€ذذ¼ذµرپرڈذ؛ذ»ذµذ¹ ذ±ذµذ¶ذµStieMakoذگذ½ر‚ذ¾ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµMcHa9207SQuiDaliذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ*ذ¾رپرپذ؟ر€ذ¾ذµر€ذ¸رپرƒProlذ£ر‚ر€ذر‡ذµر‚ذ²رپذ؟ذµر†Swinر‚ذµذ؛رپذںذ¾ذ»رŒ Creaذ½ذµذ·ذر€ذرپر‚ذ“ذ¾ذ½ذ؛ذ؟ذذ·ذ·WindWindMistذœذر‚رژGlovBoscIncaذ•ر€ذ¼ذ¾ذ·ذذ؛ذ¾ذ‘ر€ذ¸ذ؛ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµCitiMyriذ¸ذ½ر„ذ»ذ‘ذµذ±ذ½ ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*MakeShotMarkRomaذ‘ذµذ»ذ¾ذ“ذ¾ذ»ذ¾ر…رƒذ´ذ¾ذ¸ذ½ذ¶ذµذœذ¾رپذ؛Veryذ–ذ´ذذ½ذœذ¾ذ»ذ¾DigiKingذ›ذ¾ذ·ذ¾ذڑذ¾ر€ر‡Gregذ¾ر„ذ¾ر€ذ´ذ²ذ¸ذ¶ INTEذ”ذ¸رپذ½KennSigmذ”ذµذ½ذ¸ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ،ذµذ»ذ¸ذ‘ذر€ذ¸ذ”ذ¶ذµر€ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ–ذ¸ذ³ذHermذڑر€ذرپر€ذذ·ذ²WindLaurذ–ذµر€ذ´ذکرپذذµmidsFoun رچذ؛ذ·ذذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ،ذذ؟ذ¾XVIIKarlذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈ1129Olofذ‘ر€ذذ½ذکذ»ذ»رژPaulZasoذ“ذذ»ذذ*رƒرپذذ›ذµذ²ذ¸ذ‘ذµذ»ذ¾ذذ²ر‚ذ¾Thom tuchkasرƒر€ذ¾ذ²ذ’ذذ؛رپ


----------



## jiuer7845 (1 أبريل 2022)

*Ray Ban Outlet*
*Ray Bans Outlet*
*Ray Bans*
*Rolex Watches*
*Adidas Yeezy*
*Adidas Yeezy*
*Yeezy Shoes*
*New Yeezys*
*Ray Bans*
*Ray Bans UK*
*Ray Ban Glasses*
*Ray Ban Sunglasses*
*Ray Ban Outlet*
*Ray Bans Outlet*
*Nike Outlet*
*Ray-Ban Sunglasses*
*Nike Factory*
*Yeezys*
*Ray Ban Sunglasses*
*Nike Outlet Online*
*Nike Outlet*
*Yeezy Shoes*
*Nike Trainers*
*Nike UK*
*Yeezy*
*Rolex*
*Rolex Watches*
*Pandora Jewelry*
*Pandora Charms*
*Pandora Jewelry*
*Pandora Charms*
*Travis Scott Jordan 1*
*Air Jordans*
*Jordan 11*
*Jordan 11*
*Jordans Shoes*
*Moncler Outlet*
*Off White*
*Yeezy 450*
*Yeezy 500*
*Nike Outlet*
*Jordans 4*
*Jordan Retro 4*
*Jordan Shoes*
*Yeezy*
*Yeezy 700*
*Yeezy Supply*
*Off White Shoes*
*NFL Jerseys*
*Retro Jordans*
*Nike Air Jordan*
*Jordan Shoes*
*Jordans Shoes*
*Yeezy 350 V2*
*Adidas Yeezy*
*Yeezy*
*Yeezy 700*
*Yeezy*
*Nike Outlet*
*Yeezy*
*Yeezy Foam Runner*
*Nike Outlet*
*Nike Outlet*
*Jordan AJ 1*
*UNC Jordan 1*
*Jordan 13*
*Jordan AJ 1*
*Yeezy Supply*
*Yeezy Zebra*
*Jordan 5*
*Jordan 1 Low*
*Air Jordans*
*Pandora Charms*
*Adidas UK*
*Adidas Yeezy*
*Yeezy 350*
*Jordan 1*
*YEEZY SUPPLY*
*Nike Shoes*
*Nike Outlet*
*Pandora Outlet*
*Jordan Shoes*
*Air Jordan 4*
*Adidas Yeezy*
*Air Jordan 11*
*Air Jordan 1*
*Nike Jordans*
*Jordan 1s*
*Pandora UK*
*Nike Jordan 1*
*Jordan 1*
*Yeezy Slides*
*Nike Air VaporMax*
*Nike Vapormax Flyknit*
*Air Jordan 1 Mid*
*Adidas yeezy*
*Adidas Yeezy*
*Yeezy 350*
*Nike Shoes*
*Nike Outlet*
*Yeezy*
*NFL Shop Official Online Store*
*Nike UK*
*Yeezy*
*Yeezy 350*


----------

